# Look at this mean machine



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I’m not sure of the brand name, but I see some Honda parts on it. It looks like a high quality blower nonetheless. 

https://youtu.be/RYN1HuiWtEo


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

only in japan,


----------



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

Wado, right?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

547.800 yen or $4,988.27 us dollars https://www.tanabenouki.com/shopping/1210/ yet it looks like they still clog as it has a shoot tool to clear it out


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

sounds awful running


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BeatsShoveling said:


> Wado, right?


 Yup, 和同産業 = Wadō sangyō = Wado Industry.
Here's Big Brother:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

still beats made in china assembled in the usa


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

another pair of odd machines


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2pOhdrf_R8


Nice another small pusher. Did you notice big wheels good traction no chains ...


----------

